# Second thoughts on buy/sell



## jrpeterson5 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi All.  As always...thanks for any thoughts and input!

We are currently in the process of selling our current 240 point SSR contract and purchasing a 252 point VWL contract.  We have not signed any contract yet...it's sitting on my desk starring at me as I write this.  

The reason for this swap is simply one sided....we wanted to own at VWL.  We've tried for two years to get there for Christmas and never can at the 7 month window.  So we moved forward with the buy/sell in order to own at VWL.

As I review the new contract (and my old contract) I wonder is this really worth it??  We got 240 points SSR at such a great price ($54 dollars a point) in 2012 (resale obviously).  We are hoping to sell it at $75.  We are purchasing 252 points at $76.  Some issues for me:

Maintenance fees are higher at VWL.

Ending dates for 2042 at VWL vs 2054 at SSR (I think this is the biggest issue).

We are paying 10.5% (or loosing that) with the sell of SSR.
 Except for the occasional time of not getting VWL when we want, we've been very happy with our ownership.

I normally don't second guess stuff like this which is why i'm scratching my head.    Keep in mind....I've only agreed via email and phone...no contracts signed.  Can I still get out too??  Are we crazy doing this swap??


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Jun 1, 2015)

jrpeterson5 said:


> Hi All.  As always...thanks for any thoughts and input!
> 
> We are currently in the process of selling our current 240 point SSR contract and purchasing a 252 point VWL contract.  We have not signed any contract yet...it's sitting on my desk starring at me as I write this.
> 
> ...



Not sure what you mean by loosing (sic) 10.5%. Are you still paying on the SSR purchase? If so, selling it for your asking price may be difficult.
This deal is not a good one. Assuming you can sell SSR, is the additional $5,000+ worth it to get VWL? In our experience, points are points. And cheaper points are better. Consider renting your points through a broker and then renting a VWL owner's points for the Xmas season. Not sure your age, but the extra years on the contract lower the value of the trade.


----------



## jrpeterson5 (Jun 1, 2015)

Rsauer3473 said:


> Not sure what you mean by loosing (sic) 10.5%. Are you still paying on the SSR purchase? If so, selling it for your asking price may be difficult.
> This deal is not a good one. Assuming you can sell SSR, is the additional $5,000+ worth it to get VWL? In our experience, points are points. And cheaper points are better. Consider renting your points through a broker and then renting a VWL owner's points for the Xmas season. Not sure your age, but the extra years on the contract lower the value of the trade.



So sorry about that. I meant loosing 10.5% of the SSR value in broker fees to sell it. It is already paid for. 

I'm 39 and my wife is 38. So I think the expiration years is really making me second guess this. I didn't realize there was a 12 year difference. 

I like your idea of renting.  That may be well worth it!  Thanks for input. Do you think I can still get out of this?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 1, 2015)

I guess I would ask myself how important is it to consistently stay at VWL.

If it's just a one time XMAS booking then rent from an VWL owner and rent your SSR points to cover some of the cost.

Will you still love VWL after the 26 waterside cabins are added? - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227165

VWL is one of the smallest resort so you may never get a room during high demand periods. Are you ok with that?

From the  DIS DVC Resource Center
888 villas in SSR (360 Dedicated 2BRs, 432 Lockoff 2BRs, 36 GVs, 60 THV) 
531 villas in OKW (274 Dedicated 2BRs, 230 Lockoff 2BRs, 27 GVs) 
324 villas in AKV @ Kidani Village (140 Dedicated 2BRs, 168 Lockoff 2BRs, 16 GVs) 
383 villas in BWV (97 Dedicated Studios, 130 Dedicated 1BRs, 149 Lockoff 2BRs, 7 GVs)
295 villas in BLT (148 Dedicated 2BRs, 133 Lockoff 2BRs, 14 GVs) 
208 villas in BCV (36 Dedicated Studios, 20 Dedicated 1BRs, 78 Dedicated 2BRs, 74 Lockoff 2BRs)
*136 villas in VWL* (20 Dedicated Studios, 27 Dedicated 1BRs, 44 Dedicated 2BRs, 45 Lockoff 2BRs)
134 villas in AKV @ Jambo House (46 Dedicated Studios, 82 Lockoff 2BRs, 6 GVs)
48 villas in VGC (23 Dedicated 2BRs, 23 Lockoff 2BRs, 2 GVs)

Keep in mind....If you pass this one up, there is always opportunities to buy another one later 

Good Luck


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Jun 1, 2015)

It depends on what the contract says. If you put earnest money down, you may lose it. If the contracts are not signed, you might get out of it but will still need to pay the broker who brought the two parties together. Good luck.


----------



## jrpeterson5 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info on the cabins. I knew of this but never thought of it the way that linked thread pointed out. Makes booking even more difficult down the road with more owners and more points. 

I have not put money down or signed the contract. So I think it would be best to walk away from this one. I don't think it's for us.  Esp with that 12 year difference in expiration.  The idea of renting is way more smart.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 2, 2015)

Forgot to mention....Some folks buy an additional smaller contract and use banking/borrowing to go every other year or every three years.


Also, here are discussions about DVC Resort availability at the 7 month window. You might find this helpful.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/an...r-days-7-11-months-out.3281173/#post-51506136

http://blog.dvcrequest.com/successful-booking-at-disney-vacation-clubs-7-month-window/


----------



## elaine (Jun 2, 2015)

I would also encourage buying a small VWL contract to use every 3rd year for home advantage. We bought 35 points @DVC-HHI to book a July studio EOY every 3rd year and it has worked out very well for us. We could not get July without home advantage. I had done a points transfer the 1st year, but then decided just to buy enough for EOY or every 3rd year.


----------



## jrpeterson5 (Jun 2, 2015)

alwysonvac said:


> http://www.disboards.com/threads/an...r-days-7-11-months-out.3281173/#post-51506136
> 
> http://blog.dvcrequest.com/successful-booking-at-disney-vacation-clubs-7-month-window/



Excellent links. Thanks so much. We didn't realize but we were trying to book "arguably the busiest time of the year". 

We cancelled successfully this morning. So my wife and I are now on to the other suggestions here....a small contract to use every three years or to transfer points. 

Thanks again all!


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 3, 2015)

Many great suggestions here.  Seems like you have a few choices if you don't want to sell and can back out.   

For the times you want a Christmas stay.

Buy a small VWL contract - bank and borrow.
Rent your points and pay cash
Rent points from DVC member
Transfer points into your account from DVC member

Good luck!!


----------



## elaine (Jun 3, 2015)

I found it difficult to get "on demand" transfers of points b/c the major Disney BB does not allow a "transfer wanted" post, and few offer up points for transfer @ 11 months out to get home booking advantage. There are plenty of rental points, but much fewer transfer ads. Thus, I just bought a small add-on to not deal with transfers.


----------

